# Sunsail Owners' Time - SXM



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Hi:
Any Sunsail Charter boat owners with a yacht in St. Martin willing to "sell" some of their vacation benefits?

I've checked Sailonline but did not see any offers for SXM.

I'm looking for a 40-45' monohull or 38 to 40' cat.

Time Frame May 22 into early June 2-4th.........so total about 12-14 days.

I've chartered 5 times with Sunsail and a number of times with other firms. Looking for a slightly different source this time. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fletchccc (Jul 7, 2009)

*Sxm*

Did you ever get a reply to this or a PM??


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

f:
Nope..........not here

SailonLine.com was a better source but never found a match for what I needed.
Still went = Moorings charter


----------



## fletchccc (Jul 7, 2009)

Any tips on anchorages down there? where to go and not to go?


----------



## daddyhop1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just back from a 7 day charter in SXM. It was my first time. Can honestly say I didn't fine a poor anchorage in SXM or Anguilla.


----------



## Options409 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Jeanneau 409 with Sunsail in Tortola and owner time potentially available to sell. Unfortunately my contract only allows me to sell 14 points in low season (2 weeks), but usable in all bases around the world. If anyone is interested send me a private message and i can explain when and where the points could be used.


----------



## clawler (Dec 10, 2013)

Do you still have points to sell for owners time?


----------



## psstudio (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Clawler,

I have owners time to sell if you are interested. Just let me know.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## vonnegute (May 12, 2013)

psstudio,

Do you still have 2015 owner's time? Do you have access to yachts in the Pacific Northwest?


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

I have owners time available for 2015, low season, catamaran (see my nick for model), available at different bases around the world, can sell up to 2 weeks but will break into 1 week. PM me for details..


----------



## vonnegute (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. However, instead of buying owner's time, I decided to buy the boat! I am now married to Dream Yacht Charter and will have my own owners' time to dole out. Do you have any words of advice?

I haven't sent 15 posts yet so I can't PM yet. Can you send me one with any info you want to share about being a successful charter boat owner?


----------



## r7533 (May 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Our contract with Moorings just finished are there any Sunsail or Moorings owners with surplus points to sell for 2017?

Please drop me a message


Thanks,

Richard


----------

